# BN Pleco MIA



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

My large bull male has gone missing.
He is kept in a 30g tank with my F8 Puffers, some BB gobies and a lovely female BN pleco. He is usually very active at night. But I haven't seen him in almost a week. I still see the female swimming every night, but no bull. I carefully looked all over the tank and I didn't find any sign of him, not even a dried out corpse. Although, the lid is fairly tight, he would only have a chance to jump during feeding times. But, again, no corpse in or out of the tank. I lifted the wood and ran my fingers through all the plants. Nothing.

Is it possible my Bull buried himself in the sand?

Any other ideas are greatly appreciated.

Tonight I threw in a younger adult male that he used to fight with to see if the big bull would show to claim his gal. But, no show. The female seems to have quickly accepted the new male though.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Next time you do a water change, start taking stuff out and see if you cant find him. I would also check around the tank, and maybe see if he jumped out or something. They really arent known for jumping out, though I have heard cases of this happening.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If he is dead in there you will have a huge ammonia issue, check numbers for certain.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I've lost a few catfish (including 1 BN) that went up the outflow of an aquaclear filter and then landed on the glass top on the return trip. Any chance that could have happened? I couldn't figure where my Synodontis were disappearing to until I found one dried on the glass top one day. Any that made it to the floor were probably eaten by the dog...


----------

